# Dónde encontrar cable sólido para Protoboard de 0,58mm? (AWG 22)



## warloofer (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola,

estoy buscando cable sólido para hacer puentes en la protoboard, pero no encuentro nada de nada. Todo lo que encuentro son bobinas gigantes, y en el mejor de los casos, los portes suben una barbaridad.

¿Alguien sabe dónde conseguir este tipo de cable?

Busco uno que no se derrita con el calor y que sea fácil de pelar.

Saludos y gracias anticipadas!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2010)

warloofer dijo:


> estoy buscando cable sólido para hacer puentes en la protoboard, pero no encuentro nada de nada. Todo lo que encuentro son bobinas gigantes, y en el mejor de los casos, los portes suben una barbaridad.
> ¿Alguien sabe dónde conseguir este tipo de cable?
> Busco uno que no se derrita con el calor y que sea fácil de pelar.



Yo uso cable recuperado de los conductores multipares telefónicos (no es que me lo robe, pero lo suelen dejar tirado los empleados de la cía. telefónica luego de las reparaciones, y con que consigas un metro de ese que trae como 48 pares, tienes para armar varias plaquetas....mas aún si construyes cables "reusables".

Ahora bien...que no se derrita con el calor...no sé...
Si hace tanto calor en tu protoboard, aunque aguante el cable se te va a derretir el plástico del protoboard...


----------



## warloofer (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola ezevalla,

yo ahora mismo estoy usando cable de red, que van 4 pares trenzados, y el metro sale bastante barato. Hace tiempo usé el que tú dices, que me consiguió un amigo medio metro.

El tema está en que aparte de los puentes en la protoboard, suelo usar esos cables unifilares para los puentes en los circuitos que sueldo. A poco que arrimas el soldador, el aislante empieza a derretirse y el aislamiento entre cables corre peligro.

No obstante, hace poco compré en www.micropik.es cable para puentes, y el que me dieron era de 0,58mm (AWG 22) con las características que estoy pidiendo... pero ahora les he preguntado por más, y el que ofrecen ahora vuelve a ser el típico de 20 y pocos milímetros de diámetro.

La diferencia entre 0,58mm y 0,28mm es bestial. Los cables entran el la board perfectos y el contacto es mucho más sólido. La resistencia al calor también es mayor. Los cables trenzados de ethernet, literalmente hierven cuando tocas el cobre.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2010)

warloofer dijo:


> El tema está en que aparte de los puentes en la protoboard, suelo usar esos cables unifilares para los puentes en los circuitos que sueldo. A poco que arrimas el soldador, el aislante empieza a derretirse y el aislamiento entre cables corre peligro.



A los puentes en los PCB normalmente los hago con alambre desnudo, a menos que deban tener alguna forma rara, y para eso colecciono todos los recortes de los terminales de resistencias, capacitores y diodos cuando monto algún PCB. Claro....así el costo es $0.


----------



## cerebroo (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola.
Si no prefieres guardar los restos de las resistencias, diodos, etc, cortados al hacer tu PCB para usarlos de puentes, compra cable UTP, no es muy Solido que digamos, a mi parecer se quiebra facilmente, pero es muy facil de conseguir.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## Limbo (Ene 28, 2010)

> compra cable UTP, no es muy Solido que digamos, a mi parecer se quiebra facilmente, pero es muy facil de conseguir.


Yo utilizo de ese. Me encontre una mangera y saque cable para años de pruebas  Unicamente que me tire horas desenrrollando la mangera.. es muy rigido pero como bien dice *cerebroo* se rompe si lo manipulas mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## ELMARS777 (Ene 28, 2010)

el de telefono que te recomendo ezavalla es muy bueno , yo lo uso para hacer puentes y hasta para colocar bombillos de 100w y me funciona bien, hasta use uno en una extension electrica para encender dos computadoras, usando dos hilos par a par,me funciono hasta 3 años y toco remplazarlo, claro que si vas a usar voltajes muy altos ten mucho cuidado. por aca tambien se utiliza mucho para los protoboard.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 28, 2010)

el de multipares telefonicos que dijo ezavalla va perfeccto para el protoboard, con costo cero, ya que lo levantas de la calle, claro que encontralo es otra cosa

saludos


----------



## warloofer (Feb 2, 2010)

Al final lo encontré en una tienda de electrónica en Valencia, aunque también lo había encontrado en sparksfun.

Saludos


----------

